# Jiinx's 120 g dream cube build!



## Jiinx

Hello!
I'm starting a cube build after three years with my current 79 G that has given me a ton of experience in freshwater and helped me dip my feet in saltwater. It has no sump..no drilling whatsoever! As you can imagine, it is not the best system.

After starting FW, I befriended Don who has an amazing 200 G FW cube tank and I fell in love with cubes. I knew I'd have a cube for my next tank.

Our hallway limits the length of the cube so rather than having 36x36x24 I had to settle for a 34 inch cube!

Colin is building my system including the tank. My husband is building my stand  He started a week or so ago and this is the progress so far. He's never built a stand before ...









My girls turned it into a fort 



My husband is away for work, so I'll be sanding a little bit this week  Anyone want to join? 

He wants me to find the foam piece that goes between the stand and tank. I also need a cork or a foam that goes inside the cabinet that the sump will rest on. Any ideas?

Speaking of sump, how does one account for mold accumulating inside the stand and keep sound from traveling out at the same time? Also, is there a way to put a mesh on the tank without having it eurobraced? I wanted to use this: http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/diy-aquarium-screen-top-kits-1-4-netting.html but it won't work if I have an open top. I would like to keep dartfish and such without worrying about a demised fish the next day on the floor.

That's all I have so far. I hope to replace my liverock. I also want to replace my clown fish with a bonded pair. So they're going ...and my hawkfish I'm going to part with as well. He's an awesome fish and I'll miss him.

Thanks for reading 
sarah

p.s. I know I've harassed many of you about live rock - but if anyone is interested in adding some beautiful harvested rock into your tank, please let me know   I should be picking it up in a couple of weeks. I'm quite excited!


----------



## Bullet

Looks good so far !
Following your thread 

JT of JT Acrylics custom makes mesh screen tops - give him a tweet


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice tank and I'll definitely be tagging along for this one 

The foam can be found at any large hardware store like Home Depot or Lowe's. It's used as insulation for houses and comes in different sizes although you'll only need the thinnest one. Same deal with the sump.

No mold in the system usually (as far as I know) since it's saltwater and mold really doesn't like saltwater. If you're worried about mold and condensation then mount a few fans into the stand so it can draw in air and then vent it out the other side.

As for a net...it's choice. I know a few people who have nets on top of their systems and have had the fish still jump out. All fish can be jumpers and will find that small part of the netting they can get thru somehow.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## fury165

Sure you can use the BRS netting on a rimless tank - just make the frame large enough so it will sit on top the glass on all four sides. That's what I did and it works just fine. Another option is to make the frame slightly smaller than the inner measurement of the tank and use the tabs freshwater guys use to put glass lids on their rimless tanks. It looks much sleeker IMHO.

aquainspirations sells them, but in limited metric sizes.. But you get the idea and could improvise in lots of ways..
http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=OS&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=lidh&PTYPE=Others


----------



## fesso clown

JT can make an acrylic frame for you that won't take too much away from the rimless look. He's got a picture of one on his website. IT's the 3rd picture on the slide show here

http://jtcustomacrylics.com/


----------



## sig

Finally. somehow I see it is as my fault also, that it took so long. 

One thing there - I would not install top trim in a way that water (splashes) will not have possibility to go somewhere from the "enclosure" around/under the tank. 
These pieces will get rotten very soon.
Good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

very nice! stand looks great so far


----------



## jimmyjam

nice start jinx, makes me want to start my first marine. I will be following !


----------



## Jiinx

Bullet said:


> Looks good so far !
> Following your thread
> 
> JT of JT Acrylics custom makes mesh screen tops - give him a tweet





fesso clown said:


> JT can make an acrylic frame for you that won't take too much away from the rimless look. He's got a picture of one on his website. IT's the 3rd picture on the slide show here
> 
> http://jtcustomacrylics.com/


Thank you! It looks really nice! I may hold off on it until I get tank inhabitants. I never had jumpers in my 79 G tank thankfully, but I want to ensure it decreases the possibility of it happening!



altcharacter said:


> Very nice tank and I'll definitely be tagging along for this one
> 
> The foam can be found at any large hardware store like Home Depot or Lowe's. It's used as insulation for houses and comes in different sizes although you'll only need the thinnest one. Same deal with the sump.
> 
> No mold in the system usually (as far as I know) since it's saltwater and mold really doesn't like saltwater. If you're worried about mold and condensation then mount a few fans into the stand so it can draw in air and then vent it out the other side.
> 
> Cheers and good luck


Thank you! I appreciate it. I'll go to Home Depot today and see what they have. My husband bought a 27 G start up tank two years ago and it was full of mold and he had to use bleach to clean it out. Perhaps, that was from some other reason? Thanks for the idea about the fan. We'll have to have a think about how to play around with that option..



fury165 said:


> Sure you can use the BRS netting on a rimless tank - just make the frame large enough so it will sit on top the glass on all four sides. That's what I did and it works just fine. Another option is to make the frame slightly smaller than the inner measurement of the tank and use the tabs freshwater guys use to put glass lids on their rimless tanks. It looks much sleeker IMHO.
> 
> aquainspirations sells them, but in limited metric sizes.. But you get the idea and could improvise in lots of ways..
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=OS&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=lidh&PTYPE=Others


Oh good idea! That's right! I've seen it done like this many times and I forgot! I'll look into it thank you!



sig said:


> Finally. somehow I see it is as my fault also, that it took so long.
> 
> One thing there - I would not install top trim in a way that water (splashes) will not have possibility to go somewhere from the "enclosure" around/under the tank.
> These pieces will get rotten very soon.
> Good luck


 Not your fault at all, Greg! You're the push to get things done right. 
Your prophecy ended up coming true...just a year later. 
Greg, you'll have to PM me or explain further what you mean...do you mean for the sump not to install a top trim?



Flexin5 said:


> very nice! stand looks great so far


Thank you! 



jimmyjam said:


> nice start jinx, makes me want to start my first marine. I will be following !


Thank you! Let me tell you, I thought it simpler than fresh water. It's not. There are just so many more options and things to consider... But it's very rewarding ..

****
Questions!

*Lighting* 
My current T5 is too long for my future tank. I'm going to try LEDs even though I've seen tanks do wonderfully with T5s.
However, I'm on the fence with* Maxspect 16000w and Ecotech Radion*. 
I've heard that Maxspect has a purplish glow when used, but I'm not sure if they've changed that in the last couple of years.
Anyone have any experience with both or one and have any opinions on which lighting system they prefer and why?

*Protein Skimmer*
I'm pretty sure I'm going to use a Vertex 180i for my system. My question is there difference between a *needle wheel pump driven system or a venturi system*? I've heard that a venturi system (http://www.lifereef.com/venturi.html) is much easier to clean, to set, and pulls much more debris and dirt (for a lack of a better word) out of a tank. Does anyone know the difference bw NWP and V? I think most systems are NWP driven..

*Pumps* 
I was pretty set on getting a *Mp40* but with the *gyre* out now, it seems like all the rave. MPs have a nutrient mode which helps export nutrients and health out of the tank by creating a wave which lets the water pass into the overflow. Is that something that people use? Helpful? Does gyre have this option? For people who have used both, which one do you prefer and why?

I've read a lot of people are starting to use *Julian Sprung's refugium* idea. 



I thought it was neat to have a small mini tank with mangroves and gorgs with some rocks and sands in your 'fuge rather than filling it with cheato. Anyone try this?

One last thing, anyone using *ozone* in their saltwater tank? Being so volatile and potentially dangerous to your health if not used or contained properly, would it be worth considering? I read a bit of Randy's article on ozone and it seems to have great benefits, which aren't proven for sure...but made me think about it. I don't see many people using it though?

Thanks everyone helping me with the build of the tank 
Sarah


----------



## Patwa

nice!......post some nice macro pics of the TBS rock when you get it! the rock on its own looks colourful enough, even without any corals!


----------



## Bullet

Any news ?
Any hardware decisions ?
How is the sanding going ?


----------



## noy

> Lighting


Can't comment on the other LED choices - I've only used Kessil 360's and 150's and T5/MH's. Kessil works well in a cube where you won't have problems with coverage along the length of a longer tank. Can't beat a Kessil for shimmer (good or bad depending on tastes).



> Protein Skimmer
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to use a Vertex 180i for my system. My question is there difference between a needle wheel pump driven system or a venturi system? I've heard that a venturi system


Vertex 180i is a great choice - can't beat the Sicce pump. A Venturi air intake is the tube with the air intake that sits in the front of the water/air draw of the pump. When the water is sucked into the pump it creates a lower pressure on the air tube and that sucks air into the tube. Most skimmers use a venturi intake to draw air into the skimmer. A needlewheel/pinwheel uses an impeller in the pump that "chops" up the air and creates smaller air bubbles. The vertex 180 uses a pinwheel but also has a venturi intake to draw air. 
The lifereef skimmers uses a powerful pump and a larger air intake to create bubbles in the skimmer.

I wouldn't get too stuck on one type of skimmer vs. another - make your purchase based on the rated performance/pump/quality of the equipment.



> Pumps
> I was pretty set on getting a Mp40 but with the gyre out now, it seems like all the rave. MPs have a nutrient mode which helps export nutrients and health out of the tank by creating a wave which lets the water pass into the overflow. Is that something that people use? Helpful? Does gyre have this option? For people who have used both, which one do you prefer and why?


I just put a gyre in my 110 (4 foot tank). Works well but I'm still fine-tuning. At his point the verdict is still out as to whether its better than a set of WP40 controlled via Apex.

I'm not convinced a gyre would be that great for a cube. Because of the strong turbulence it creates - you need a 6-8" clearance between the gyre and any corals (otherwise they will get blasted). Gyre has 3 flow options - direct, wave, gyre (reversing flow). It has 2 controls with each option - strength of flow, delay - timing (on the pulse modes). There are no presets/memory settings - so you can't easily do a reduced flow at night.



> I've read a lot of people are starting to use Julian Sprung's refugium idea.


I think those are display refugiums and not totally oriented towards nutrient export. Mangroves and gorgs don't offer much nutrient export. on RC Dennis (d2mini) did something like this and he had nothing but problems after a while.



> One last thing, anyone using ozone in their saltwater tank? Being so volatile and potentially dangerous to your health if not used or contained properly, would it be worth considering?


Never used ozone.

The build looks great so far - keep with the updates.


----------



## explor3r

Thats a nice stand I can only image what the tank is going to look like..keep it up and post more pics


----------



## wtac

*Lighting*
Depends on what corals you want to keep and aquascape. Though the Radions are easy to program, they are on the upper price bracket and still have to buy a USB bridge or their "ReefLink" to control on computer or smartphone. You will need two modules for sure.

*Powerheads*
For a 36" square foot print, two MP40's will be better suited than the Gyre 150. Wait until the smaller Gyre comes out and put on on each side on the back.

I just installed 2x Gyre 150s on an 8' 300gal and it was better suited than the originally planned 4xTunze 6095s for it's particular build configuration.

*Refugium*
Growing macroalgae will be the simpler method. With mangrove pods, they require more light than one would think and work best in deeper sandbeds. Also, they do require regular FW misting on the leaves.

I like using ozone BUT only in larger systems over 300gal with a reactor in a fishroom. Isolation and ventillation is key for safe ozone use. Skimmers do not have the contact time to use ozone efficiently.

JM2C


----------



## Norman

Nice stand that should be gorgeous! Did you tear down the 75G then? I'm looking for rock myself where are you getting your rock?


----------



## Jiinx

Patwa said:


> nice!......post some nice macro pics of the TBS rock when you get it! the rock on its own looks colourful enough, even without any corals!


Thank you! I will  I'll try to grab some early next year when my tank is ready for it.



noy said:


> Can't comment on the other LED choices - I've only used Kessil 360's and 150's and T5/MH's. Kessil works well in a cube where you won't have problems with coverage along the length of a longer tank. Can't beat a Kessil for shimmer (good or bad depending on tastes).


I don't know much about the Kessil. I've been so focused on maxspect and radions. I think I'm leaning towards T5/MH 70 percent to 30 percent LEDs. Hubby says LEDs are the future and we should probably go that route. Buying lights isn't like buying a sweater...I can't return it easily or at all the next day!
*Question*: Can I program a T5/MH light fixture with a controller? Or is just LEDs that have this feature?


noy said:


> The lifereef skimmers uses a powerful pump and a larger air intake to create bubbles in the skimmer.
> 
> I wouldn't get too stuck on one type of skimmer vs. another - make your purchase based on the rated performance/pump/quality of the equipment.


You're right. I purchased the Vertex and it was only after that I started corresponding with Jeff at Lifereef that I started considering his product. He is so passionate about his work and he sent me this reply back:

_" MACNA was here in Denver a few months back and I spoke to the Vertex rep who was showcasing their products along with their protein skimmers. I really did tell him that this needle-wheel craze was not the best way to make a protein skimmer. The look I got confirmed my thoughts that they didn't research what makes an efficient protein skimmer either and are just copying the "norm". Problem is that needle-wheels are the least efficient way to design a skimmer. All a needle-wheel pump is is a way to make bubbles, and there are better ways that do not require complex pumps. And I can guarantee you that next year Vertex will discontinue their line of skimmers and come out with something different, not better, different.

I've been making my skimmers now for over 20 years and many needle-wheel users have learned that their skimmers were not doing what they should be, removing all the proteins. If you have done some research you will find that many hobbyists are using bio-pellets to reduce nitrates. 12 years ago, when the venturi skimmer was what most were making, we didn't have the nitrate problems. Now that most make needle-wheel skimmers hobbyists have nitrate problems. A good skimmer will help reduce nitrates, some to the point that no additional nitrate removal is necessary.

Those that have replace their nw skimmers with a Lifereef can see the difference.

Please do not get the Vertex. If you want more proof about why nw skimmers are poor at what they do please read this from my website, every hobbyist who has used a nw skimmer and then mine agree 100 percent about what I wrote: http://www.lifereef.com/commentary.html

A protein skimmer is the most important component in your system, make it a good one, make it your first skimmer and it won't ever have to be replaced with something better. In all the years I've been making my skimmer no other has performed as well."
_



noy said:


> I'm not convinced a gyre would be that great for a cube. Because of the strong turbulence it creates - you need a 6-8" clearance between the gyre and any corals (otherwise they will get blasted). Gyre has 3 flow options - direct, wave, gyre (reversing flow). It has 2 controls with each option - strength of flow, delay - timing (on the pulse modes). There are no presets/memory settings - so you can't easily do a reduced flow at night.
> 
> The build looks great so far - keep with the updates.


You made some good points. Does it matter if it's a "newer" model or an older model? I mean if I can get a used model for half price...would it work just as well as a new one? 800 dollars for pumps...it's not an easy justification.



explor3r said:


> Thats a nice stand I can only image what the tank is going to look like..keep it up and post more pics


Thank you! 



wtac said:


> *Lighting*
> Depends on what corals you want to keep and aquascape. Though the Radions are easy to program, they are on the upper price bracket and still have to buy a USB bridge or their "ReefLink" to control on computer or smartphone. You will need two modules for sure.


Because it's a cube, I'm slightly limited to my scape. Possibly just a collections of small mountains in the middle...



wtac said:


> *Refugium*
> Growing macroalgae will be the simpler method. With mangrove pods, they require more light than one would think and work best in deeper sandbeds. Also, they do require regular FW misting on the leaves.


Thank you for the info! I think I'll try to grow mangrove when my tank settles down. I do want a sandbed in my sump and having more light inside my cabinet isn't an issue. I can secure a tube light on the top...



Norman said:


> Nice stand that should be gorgeous! Did you tear down the 75G then? I'm looking for rock myself where are you getting your rock?


Hi! No, not yet. In the process. Selling off livestock here and there...anemone...clown fish later..hawkfish etc  I'm even considering selling off my liverock and just starting fresh or boiling the rock I have and placing some in my sump. I just want a fresh start!

I'll PM you about the rock...it's live live rock though..so one of those put it in your tank and it's ready to go kind of thing.



Bullet said:


> Any news ?
> Any hardware decisions ?
> How is the sanding going ?


Yup! I have updates. I'll post them now  Nothing too spectacular!


----------



## Jiinx

Here are some photos from this weekend...
This is the part where he clamped the esthetic pieces attaching to the corners on the stand.



Btw, I forgot to mention the story behind this tank stand. It's not our idea. I wanted to make a custom cube, but to save on some costs my husband offered to build the stand. So one night I googled cube saltwater tank stand or something similar to that and I found dennis's previous 130 G tank. Wow, that was a beautiful tank. My husband fell in love with the stand and here we are.... Flat out plagiarism! 

Hinges on the door...


My youngest testing out the door...


Doors on!


Next step is a lot of sanding, painting the inside of the tank with a mold proof, slightly shiny white paint and the outside a deep rich brown 

*Lighting*
Still on the fence. It seems like LED and T5/MH both are great in their own respect and offer the potential to grow wonderful corals..

*Protein Skimmer*
May try to get the Lifereef. Anyone want a brand new Vertex? 

*Pumps*
May try to get some used MP40s - anyone have any lying around they want to sell?? 

That's it  Thanks everyone so much for your help! My clown has started hosting my anemone lol...just when I want to sell it. Shameless plug - anyone want an anemone with a picaso please let me know!


----------



## kookie_guy

Of course the rep of one skimmer will tell you the other guy sucks. Funny he points you to HIS website to read up on it, lol. At the end of the day, the vertex will do what it's intended to do, and it will do it well, all while looking very sexy.

That's my 5 cents (since I can't give you 2 cents anymore) so take it however you want.


----------



## sig

try to get "shower underpad" and install it on the bottom in a tray shape. Does not matter what paint you will use, plywood will get "bad" very soon

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## noy

T5's and MH require a steady regulated current supply and that's why you require ballasts. They don't dim like LEDs by varying the voltage supply. Most T5s will have a setting where you can turn on/off 1/2 of the tubes at one time (my 6x54w has a built in setting where you can turn on any 3 banks of tubes based on a timer). Likewise the MH is controlled independently of the T5's. So you can control a MH/T5 by turning on/off specific sets of lights. I would not use a controller for this since you can achieve this with a simple timer (it may even be built into the lighting system). 

Like I said before good choice with the Vertex. I always think of those Lifereef skimmers as being for bigger systems. Most setups I've seen have a pump which draws from a drilled hole in the sump - due to the size of the pumps. I might get one on my next build though (which will be huge).

My point with the gyre is that it may be too powerful for a 36" system. Pricey at $319. My favorite combo right now is a WP40 / Apex combo. 

I have mangroves in my sump because they are kinda cool. I really don't think they do much. You can have mangroves w/o a sandbed. I have a sandbed in my sump - I highly suspect that its a trap for detritus/nitrate generator. I wouldn't recommend a sandbed in the sump.

Take your time to plan out your rockwork - there are a lot of creative things you can do in a cube. Check RC for ideas (they have a post for best tanks around the world).


----------



## Jiinx

kookie_guy said:


> Of course the rep of one skimmer will tell you the other guy sucks. Funny he points you to HIS website to read up on it, lol. At the end of the day, the vertex will do what it's intended to do, and it will do it well, all while looking very sexy.
> 
> That's my 5 cents (since I can't give you 2 cents anymore) so take it however you want.


Thank you! I'm sticking with the Vertex, but I just wanted to try his skimmer because I've heard good things from people on reef central about his craftmanship and work  Maybe next time.



sig said:


> try to get "shower underpad" and install it on the bottom in a tray shape. Does not matter what paint you will use, plywood will get "bad" very soon


Greg! Brilliant, idea! We'll definitely do that! Thank you for the idea.



noy said:


> T5's and MH require a steady regulated current supply and that's why you require ballasts. They don't dim like LEDs by varying the voltage supply. Most T5s will have a setting where you can turn on/off 1/2 of the tubes at one time (my 6x54w has a built in setting where you can turn on any 3 banks of tubes based on a timer). Likewise the MH is controlled independently of the T5's. So you can control a MH/T5 by turning on/off specific sets of lights. I would not use a controller for this since you can achieve this with a simple timer (it may even be built into the lighting system).
> 
> Like I said before good choice with the Vertex. I always think of those Lifereef skimmers as being for bigger systems. Most setups I've seen have a pump which draws from a drilled hole in the sump - due to the size of the pumps. I might get one on my next build though (which will be huge).
> 
> My point with the gyre is that it may be too powerful for a 36" system. Pricey at $319. My favorite combo right now is a WP40 / Apex combo.
> 
> I have mangroves in my sump because they are kinda cool. I really don't think they do much. You can have mangroves w/o a sandbed. I have a sandbed in my sump - I highly suspect that its a trap for detritus/nitrate generator. I wouldn't recommend a sandbed in the sump.
> 
> Take your time to plan out your rockwork - there are a lot of creative things you can do in a cube. Check RC for ideas (they have a post for best tanks around the world).


Hi Noy! I love your detailed responses. Thank you.
I ended up going with 24" M5/t5 combo and I may try out two mp40s...
I got the m80 ballast and he threw in some timers and a free strip of LED for me as well. I hear the m80 is the powerhorse of the fixture but wish I could try the new ATI t5/LED combo..those look so sleek and the best of both worlds.

Are sandbeds good for anything in the sump? I wouldn't keep any fish in there ..maybe a starfish or two and some mangrooves and some algae or plants.

***

Nothing to report. We painted the inside white and the outside dark cherry but I think it needs another stain over top because it looks eggplant purple at the moment 

I got some goodies that I want to take pics and share with you guys!

If anyone wants anything from reef creation, let me know  I hear he has blue cesp so I'll grab a frag of that. And maybe some rods food...

Also, if anyone wants some live rock ($2/lb) or an Eheim 1215 or an aquaclear 110 or a hawkfish or clowns (if you take the sunburst anemone ($200) you can have the two [black ice and picaso!] for free!), let me know. I won't need it in a few weeks and I have to work out pricing. I want to start fresh with the live rock from TBS and have the tank sit empty for a couple of months while it does its thing. 

Happy holidays and a happy new year 

sarah


----------



## Jiinx

Hello!
Nothing too much to report. We're almost done the stand. We just have to do some more sanding, final touches, and apply a gloss layer and then finally apply the acrylic strip border. We're awaiting tank and sump that will, I hope, be done in three weeks or so! 

The outside of the tank was initially done with a dark cherry colour, which ended up looking like an eggplant colour. Then we did a second and third coat with an elm coat which ended up making the stand look like a rich brown. The inside is painted white 

I settled on a MH/T5 combo - my husband called me a dinosaur for not getting LEDs 

I'm keeping the vertex skimmer  I got two mp40s to try it out and see what the hype is all about!

Just a few pics until I have pics of tank and sump! 

sarah



An acclimation box to throw corals or fish into! 


My reactors...got two but may not put too much GFO in the other reactor as it strips my tank of a lot of nutrients. 


Thanks for reading!


----------



## kamal

Such a beautiful stand!  I love the way this is coming along! I have never used MH but I understand that there could be a potential heating effect on the tank, would you/have you thought of any way to control temp or will you see how it goes upon setup before deciding?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Nice setup, surprised on Jeff's take on Vertex skimmers. I used Lifereefs very long time ago and for some reason they work amazing, you still can't go wrong with the new omega 180, fantastic skimmer,


----------



## Jiinx

kamal said:


> Such a beautiful stand!  I love the way this is coming along! I have never used MH but I understand that there could be a potential heating effect on the tank, would you/have you thought of any way to control temp or will you see how it goes upon setup before deciding?


There could be for sure. I'm going to monitor the temperature when it gets started. I'm not sure how much more heat MH provides than my 6 bulb T5s..I have them blasting for a few hours of the day and they're not significantly raised over my tank. Now I'm going to have 4 T5s with an MH but to get an even spread over the tank, I think I'll have the fixture suspended higher. I don't think I'll have a dramatic heat problem..



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Nice setup, surprised on Jeff's take on Vertex skimmers. I used Lifereefs very long time ago and for some reason they work amazing, you still can't go wrong with the new omega 180, fantastic skimmer,


He's pretty passionate that's for sure. I can almost hear him when he sends me email. I did want to try his skimmer..perhaps another build in another lifetime after my kiddos are older 

****
So I think this is one of the last stand photos I'll be posting. My husband put the final couple of layers of gloss on the tank! The last one stand photo will be the acrylic strip that will be inserted in the gap near the top of the stand. My husband tried cutting acrylic today with a special knife he bought at HD but the acrylic shattered after he started trying to break it off  He was quite discouraged. It's not urgent...we'll figure it out.. Tank and sump should be coming soooooooooon!!


----------



## FragCave

Great Job I can wait to see your tank on the stand is going to look sexy
That makes me think I have to finish my stand after 2 years


----------



## Pruss

Great thread, Sarah. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and considerations with us.

The issue of light is, as you know, something I'm chewing on right now. I'm interested in going hybrid but like the programmability of LEDs. I am, however, allergic to the cost of a premium fixture. That ATI light is wonderful, but with the dollar in free fall it's a hefty chunk of change.

I can't wait to see your tank come to life!

-- Pat


----------



## sig

I know - kids , husband, etc, but do we plan to move forward ??

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

The only thing that's different is that we have the acrylic strips on the stand now! Looks classy 

But yes, nothing until next week and then nothing again for a couple of weeks until the silicone dries on my tank! You move fast, Greg...I had this planned out in November and I'm still not up and running yet!


----------



## Jiinx

Hey Reef Lovers!
My 79 G is of no more! I started tearing it down this weekend and took whatever I couldn't sell to the LFS! I forgot my challice and a few snails.

I have a question for you experts that have transferred tanks many many times successfully!

I'm hoping to *fingers crossed* get some nifty live rock next week. IF I do, I need to have them in a water that has already cycled. I would put it into my current 79 G, but it has some aiptasia in the sand.

Question! Should I take some sand and some rubble and some chaeto/red algae/other algae into a rubbermaid storage container with the water in my current tank OR should I try to remove as much aiptasia from my 79 G and hope for the best?

Truthfully, I'd rather tear down the 79 G and keep transfer my cycled water/rubble/sand/algae into a holding tank so I can move my stand into the 79 G spot.

I hope I made sense and that wasn't just garble.

Tear down in the process


Live rock that I'll save for a rainy day


The said potential holding container!


Acrylic strips on


----------



## paulie

Looking good Jiinx.

As for LR I kept mine alive in a bucket with a heater and small pump for quite a while without a huge spike when I eventually transferred it, so yes it can be kept.

Just imagine the bucket/tub is a tank and treat it the same way. Rock doesn't care you cannot see through what it is sitting in.

JMO.


----------



## sig

do not put anything in the old tank/water. "Cycled water" is BS.
make new mix - heater >>power head and go. 
In my opinion, after shipping the rocks are already not life. They could be wet, but not a life

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

If you're worried about the aiptasia then put the rock into the holding tank and don't put any light on it. The aiptasia is a anemone and will die after a few days without any light. Just make sure to cover the top of the holding tank and don't put the rock into your new tank for atleast a week with it being blacked out.


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> If you're worried about the aiptasia then put the rock into the holding tank and don't put any light on it. The aiptasia is a anemone and will die after a few days without any light. Just make sure to cover the top of the holding tank and don't put the rock into your new tank for atleast a week with it being blacked out.


This is when I disagree with you. aiptasia is special anemone, which is diffucult to kill.

I had rock in freezer for 5 hours and it get back to live. probably is just went to sleep 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

Ah. I got so happy when I read your comment, alt, because I wish it were that easy. They're really hardy...even cooking them won't banish them.  Thus why I want to start over and do it right and keep a QT tank for corals ..

I believe even darkness can cause pedal lacerate...sigh. Aiptasia sucks. 

Greg, do you do frequent water changes when you start a new tank? I don't peg you as someone who tests his water for ammonia etc? 

paulie - you put your LR in fresh salt water too?


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> Greg, do you do frequent water changes when you start a new tank? I don't peg you as someone who tests his water for ammonia etc?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I always do weekly water changes, does not matter what other say. That's why my tanks always clean. At least it works for me. Sal and water is much cheaper to waste than to deal later with agae
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

However, I just took live rock out of my eheim canister that has been in the dark for half a year now. I don't see any aiptasia...should I risk it? Do you think they're lurking in dormancy?   

anyhoo, gonna make some fresh salt water with a pump and heater and wait 

sarah


----------



## paulie

Yes jiinx I put it into new salt water. I am also not a fan of using old tank water. It is going into a tank, without acclimatizing it right? Why worry too much? Stuff will still live if it is alive now.

Aptasia is a big pita!! Good luck killing it all, hopefully it will go.


----------



## Jiinx

Tank is still some time away.

I got my quarantine tank from Angel Fins ...I've always wanted this tank since my freshwater days..


----------



## explor3r

Sweet!!! I want one


----------



## tom g

*aptaisia*

hey sara tank build looks like its moving along ...just a quick jump in on aptaisia I had a file fish that totally took care of any and all ... also a copperband butterfly will do the job as well but tonnes of work to feed live blackworms . just my two cents worth here


----------



## zk4444

Jiinx said:


> Tank is still some time away.
> ...


Can't wait to see this setup.. just wondering, what seems to be the hold up?

zk


----------



## Pruss

That's a sweet little quarantine tank, Sarah. It's like a little racetrack for your fish while they're waiting to be rehomed. Is it going to be a permanent setup, or will it only be in use while quarantining new denizens of your reef?

-- Pat


----------



## Jiinx

Pruss said:


> That's a sweet little quarantine tank, Sarah. It's like a little racetrack for your fish while they're waiting to be rehomed. Is it going to be a permanent setup, or will it only be in use while quarantining new denizens of your reef?
> 
> -- Pat


It'll probably be a permanent set up  I'll get a built in internal box to hold the heater, filter stuff...some algae 



zk4444 said:


> Can't wait to see this setup.. just wondering, what seems to be the hold up?
> 
> zk


I think there was just a queue for the glass to be cut. Once it was cut one of the panels needed to be replaced. Then it has to be clamped  It should be here this week, it seems. Next week the latest 



tom g said:


> hey sara tank build looks like its moving along ...just a quick jump in on aptaisia I had a file fish that totally took care of any and all ... also a copperband butterfly will do the job as well but tonnes of work to feed live blackworms . just my two cents worth here


Thank you, Tom!
I'm done with the rock. I'm starting over  I had a copperband...it ate all the aiptasia. When I returned the copperband, the aiptasia came back. Perhaps my tank had too many nutrients.


----------



## Jiinx

Happy Labour day!
Wow, I haven't updated this thread for ages. I've got my tank and my gear..I have tiny frags that need to grow and I have two fish 

Here's what I need help with - the scape.

Any ideas on what I can do? I do want to keep sps primarily..



















I'm in a need of a major update of the frags and equipment and stuff I got...one day one day.


----------



## Bullet

Looks great Sarah !
Well done !


----------



## explor3r

Sarah tank is looking good and if you are not happy with your aquascape you can always play with the rocks and try to create caves or wings for your SPS..Now is a good time that you don't have many corals...
Keep it up!!


----------



## twobytwo

looks great!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Excellent build. 

You did a fantastic job on the tank stand. That is an area many hobbyists fall short.

I love that you decided to go SPS dominated. By far my favourite type of coral. 

Looking forward to more updates.


----------

